# Temporary Hose Sprinkler Plan



## DavidHMaryland (Sep 9, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have any suggestions for a cheaper plan for temporary garden hose sprinklers after lawn renovation (or smarter plan at similar cost).

The main section of the back yard is 131' x 62' foot rectangle, but on both ends there are some very small additional side yard sections, like this:
XXXX
x__x

Zone plan:
1__2
3_4

Equipment

Melnor 4 port hose timer. 
Zones (1 and 2) will each be 65 x 62' and will each get a 4500 adjustable oscillating sprinkler (72 x 62). 
Zones 3 will get a small rotating sled sprinkler. Zone 4 will get a small impact spike sprinkler. (I already had these zone 3 and 4 sprinklers).

I'll never try to run zones 1 and 2 at the same time, but if I have enough water pressure, I would like to try to run zones 1 and 3, and zones 2 and 4 together.

Since these sprinklers don't have flow control, I was going to try to limit the flow to the zone 3 and 4 sprinklers by using a Y shaped hose splitter, and opening it less on the zone 3 and 4 sides. (I'm hoping this might create enough pressure for full range at the zone 1 and 2 sprinklers.)

My new costs will include the 4 port timer, 2 oscillating sprinklers, 2 hoses, and a 2nd splitter.

If I lose too much pressure combining zones, I'll connect all 4 hoses to the timer, and schedule 4 zone times.


----------

